

The Last Browser Tab You'll Ever Open - lennial
http://www.droplix.com
Droplix makes it easy for you to manage your social media profiles, email accounts and favorite shared media from one location. Never open another tab to connect with friends, family and colleagues again.
======
lennial
Here's the quick pitch: Droplix makes it easy for you to manage your social
media profiles, email accounts and favorite shared media from one location.
Never open another tab to connect with friends, family and colleagues again.

